# Australia is a Small but Beautiful Island



## Wanderer

How is that so when Australia is so large you may ask!
Spell it Howe and if you get to see it, it could be My Lord!
Is this Paradise?
Lord Howe Island must certainly be close.
Lord Howe Island - Tourism, Accommodation and Travel Information


----------



## thebadmilk

agreed!! wait small?? What?


----------



## nancy121

*Reply*

Australia is no doubt small but it's a beautiful island. There are various places to visit like Sydney, Cairns & the Great Barrier Reef, Brisbane, Melbourne, The Great Ocean Road, The Red Centre including Uluru-Tjuta National Park, Canberra, Adelaide, Tasmania. Tasmania offers breath-taking scenery and is best for hiking and camping. When I visited Australia last time I was not able to visit all these places because of shortage of time but do visit all these as all the places are awesome and worth visiting.


----------



## amleywatson

Australia famous for the beautiful beaches worldwide, Byron bay is famous for the beach and beach side activity, yoga spa therapy and so on. really a great place to enjoy.I am planning for the Byron bay holiday trip in Australia.


----------



## tomau

Well, I think Australia is an amazing place.


----------



## Marilyn

i won't say that Oz is a small island! it's pretty big to me!! lol


----------



## jerichos

I dont think its small


----------



## rpcarnell

Australia is almost a continent all by itself. I don't think it is small at all.


----------



## TheNavigator

*OZ*

Small but terrible, Those Island was so beautiful no one can't resist in the beauty of the islands.


----------



## pencilpusher

Yes a big part of a continent... agreed pretty big to me.
wonderful place to be in.

cheers mates


----------



## TheNavigator

Yeah I agree Australia is a beautiful country, I can't imagine if it's bigger.


----------



## 4wdtraveller

rpcarnell said:


> Australia is almost a continent all by itself. I don't think it is small at all.


A fully fledged continent ,albeit,the smallest one and the largest island


----------



## pencilpusher

Why do people imagine Australia as being small?
Well it's the biggest small Island we have to offer, great things lots of beaches, wonderful sites...lovely people.

cheers


----------



## BlueGem

You're right about that! I just have to agree that Australia is really a wonder island that surely provide you with an intense satisfaction and extra appreciation. I love Australia, very much inviting!


----------



## Abhishek Darshan

*Australia is a wonderful place!!!*

Australia is a wonderful place to live in. There are these awesome places like Melbourne, The Great Ocean Road, The Yarra Valley, etc. Be it adventure or just sheer romance, Victoria serves the need of all kind of travellers around the world. I remember that when I visited this beautiful country I wasn't able to check out all the exciting places I'd heard of. But believe me, the places here are awesome and worth visiting! You'll enjoy for sure, mate!


----------



## victoria stiles

Australia is a fantastic place. few places of Australia like Byron bay, Brisbane are beautiful and I really like them.


----------



## blazejkrzak

I totally agree with that


----------



## pencilpusher

blazejkrzak said:


> I totally agree with that


Lovely People...mates


----------



## myra allen

Australia is a beautiful place to enjoy a worthwhile holiday with friends and family. There are best island holiday destinations in Australia.


----------



## allisonsmith

Australia is no doubt a beautiful place and that is the reason that tourists are attracted in aundance.I love pearl of harbour in Australia and I wish I could attend the new year opening ceremony session there.


----------



## Katerina22

I love Australia as well!


----------



## patty jones

There are lots of places to visit in Australia . And the most i heard about is Byron bay, accommodation Byron bay, the villas and all the fun at that place is really good .


----------



## MayD

Oz is a continent and the only continent being a country. Not really small i think!


----------



## starnsey

Looks amazing!


----------



## businesswh

It's lovely place... Btw, you should walk around before said its small


----------



## hobartaccommodation

Australia is a most beautiful country and if you are going for some holiday than kindly give your preference to Australia its really nice country and culture are really superb..


----------



## advia

i am planning go go to sydney what's the weather like this june?


----------



## JolyV

Small? What?


----------



## jamesfly

Modern australia popular for the wonderful seashores globally, Byron bay is popular for the seaside and seaside side action, yoga exercises spa treatments and so on. really a good way to enjoy.I am planning for the Byron bay holiday journey in Modern australia.


----------



## SimoneMondino

is it too expensive Kangaroo Island? or not?


----------



## Rigs

nancy121 said:


> Australia is no doubt small but it&#146;s a beautiful island. There are various places to visit like Sydney, Cairns & the Great Barrier Reef, Brisbane, Melbourne, The Great Ocean Road, The Red Centre including Uluru-Tjuta National Park, Canberra, Adelaide, Tasmania. Tasmania offers breath-taking scenery and is best for hiking and camping. When I visited Australia last time I was not able to visit all these places because of shortage of time but do visit all these as all the places are awesome and worth visiting.


Nancy121'. I hope you are not trying to get PR for Australia as its not an Island. Your comment "no doubt a small Island" ? If you have been here you would be aware of the great distance,s between the places you have mentioned. If you drive from the great ocean Rd to Uluru the equivalent distance in Europe you would have crossed several counties. Italy alone in size fits into the state of Victoria. Are you sure you really know the size of Ausralia?


----------



## sophiawright

In my opinion Australia is quite a big continent and I love it.


----------



## BobbyC

If your from the uk, you will think of Australia as being huge lol.


----------



## Rigs

Malickk your a goose


----------

